# Dog pushchairs!



## Fii (19 September 2012)

Who has one?


----------



## weaselwords (20 September 2012)

Can you imagine my Weimaraner in a pushchair?  I may get one just for the giggle.


----------



## stencilface (20 September 2012)

Pushchair?  I'd need a wheelbarrow!


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 September 2012)

A lady in our village used to push her little cairn in a childs pushchair, one of the ones that faced away from you with a safety bar around it and a hood!  She used to strap her in using a dog car safety belt and would walk for miles, every so often Holly would ask to get down and would walk a little way, then she would ask to get back in.  The lady came up with this idea when Holly was getting older and struggled to walk as far as she used too, so they could still get out and about to meet friends etc.  Always used to make me smile, sadly Holly passed away several years ago now shortly followed by her owner and I still miss seeing them out and about with their transport.  I however, dont use one, like the others I would need a monster truck size, when they get too old to walk we'll have to wander round the garden!!


----------



## MrsElle (20 September 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Pushchair?  I'd need a wheelbarrow! 

Click to expand...

We once went on a walk with our dogs and went further than anticipated.  Our elderly Ridgeback was struggling so OH had to run home and get the wheelbarrow....... 

We got some odd looks wandering back through the village, 4 dogs merrily trotting alongside us and Lola sat in the wheelbarrow looking like royalty!


----------



## Maisie2 (20 September 2012)

Yes I have one   I got a rescue jrt/bassett a couple of years ago.  His poor little front legs are really bowed and when I first had him his pads were raw as he had been a stray.  My other dog is a very energetic small lurcher - so not actually a perfect match!  So I bought a dog buggy, got it from Argos with my Nectar points - it didn't actually cost me anything   It has been a great success, he actually doesn't need it so much now as he can walk further, although if it's a really nice day I use it on a longer walk.  Luckily I don't see many other people when I'm out with him, but people are quite amused but rather sympathetic when they see his legs  Hope this helps if you're thinking of getting one.


----------



## stencilface (20 September 2012)

Thinking about it, it might not be a bad idea for my parents terrier cross, he's small/medium sized and 15 so struggles occassionally, I'm not sure if he would feel embarassed in a pushchair though?


----------



## Fii (20 September 2012)

I agree it is a good idea for the small and elderly (sounds like me   )
 I saw a couple pulling and elderly dog in a go-cart type thing a few years ago, with a number plate on the back saying O L D 1.
 Just dont like to see little dogs treated like dolls/babies!


----------



## Inthemud (24 September 2012)

I see similar in the toy section of some of the shows that I go to.

Snappy little dogs, being pushed around, by doting owners.

I can see that they could be a godsend for old or injured dogs, but these are meant to be fit, healthy (no comment) ones. Put them on the floor and make them walk for themselves!

Gosh, I hadn't realised I seem to feel so strongly about it, lol.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (24 September 2012)

I know someone who used to take their male (toller) puppy out in one like this!







Poor boy

In fairness he was too big to carry for long and wasn't allowed to walk as was still having his vaccinations.


----------



## lexiedhb (24 September 2012)

Saw a GSD in one attached to the back of a bike the other day!


----------



## blackcob (24 September 2012)

lexiedhb said:



			Saw a GSD in one attached to the back of a bike the other day!
		
Click to expand...

Unless it was very old it ought to have been pulling the bike. 

I have a dog pullchair...


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 September 2012)

We haz wheels 





But we runz nicely to heel beside bike. Don't be giving him any bloody ideas!!!


----------



## blackcob (24 September 2012)

If I ever get my hands on him I'll corrupt him. ASBO wolves HIKE ON!


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 September 2012)

lexiedhb said:



			Saw a GSD in one attached to the back of a bike the other day!
		
Click to expand...

The people who have Saffi have one of these.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doggyhut-Large-Dog-Bicycle-Trailer/dp/B006L75XZS

  She is 14 and her legs aren't very good and they go on long cycle rides at weekends so rather than leave her at home she has her own chariot.


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 September 2012)

Don't you dare make twinkletoes gallop! He's a trotter!

MM, would love to see a piccy of her in it looking all regal


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 September 2012)

There you are CC, her ladyship!


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 September 2012)

Brilliant. Bet her owner has an impressive set of calves!


----------



## blackcob (24 September 2012)

Trotting is good, even a fit dog can't gallop 10k while pulling weight. R has a lovely ground-covering trot, D is too upright to have good reach and tends to pace. 

I didn't even notice until last week but my new toy has GEE and HAW laser engraved over the brake calipers in case one forgets in the heat of the moment. 

Brilliant photo MM.  Shiba show at Dudley is on Sunday if you can make it, though I've just seen that Jo has broken her big toe (!!) so don't know if Isabel and Elliot will be there.


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 September 2012)

Yeh I saw poor Jo had been in the wars.  Going to give Dudley a miss, there is a show at Whitchurch which is easier on the purse fuel wise.  Found out today I am losing one of my cleaning jobs in a month so got to watch the pennies a bit


----------



## blackcob (24 September 2012)

Oh boo.  I've had to postpone our training permit for the same reason, still haven't started new job and not enough hours at the hotel. I have to pick up my OH from a stag do on the Sunday so he's paying for this last one. 

I don't know if a certain mad greyhound woman still lurks here but I have some put by to make the Xmas Trek in Gloucestershire on the 22nd/23rd Deceber, if anyone fancies a Christmas meet. If new job goes to plan we'll also be in Thetford in November (Cyrus, I'm looking at you...)


----------



## misterjinglejay (25 September 2012)

blackcob said:



			Unless it was very old it ought to have been pulling the bike. 

I have a dog pullchair...






Click to expand...

Nice rig. Our new one is looking battered after 20 runs lol.

Do you mean A. Palmers rally? Can't see any others in Thetford in Nov?


----------



## lexiedhb (25 September 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			The people who have Saffi have one of these.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doggyhut-Large-Dog-Bicycle-Trailer/dp/B006L75XZS

  She is 14 and her legs aren't very good and they go on long cycle rides at weekends so rather than leave her at home she has her own chariot.

Click to expand...

yes that was exactly it- white GSD- head stuck out the top- looked like it was having a blast!!


----------



## misterjinglejay (25 September 2012)

Or SHCGB on 1st of Dec? In Thetford?


----------



## blackcob (25 September 2012)

Yes, the Palmers' training rally 17th/18th November, finances will dictate whether we also make the open race 29th/30th December. 

SHCGB won't accept my dogs so I have nothing to do with them!


----------



## moppett (25 September 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			We haz wheels 





But we runz nicely to heel beside bike. Don't be giving him any bloody ideas!!!
		
Click to expand...

CaveCanem where did you get the dog/bike/lead attachment? It looks similar to the attachments used for bikejor. After many tangles with the lead/bike/dog - i think i need one! One that if the dog runs by my side it wont get caught in either the front or rear tyre.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 September 2012)

It is a little flex line for jogging with the dog but I wrapped it around the frame of the bike rather than my arm. Will try and remember the brand!

It was just for 'belt and braces' while I was training him, I now just use a training lead clipped around my body - or just held loose in my hand, attached to his flat chain on the dead link, which is the eventual aim, for the endurance qualification.


----------



## misterjinglejay (25 September 2012)

Excellent, BC, may well see you there! I'll be the one being dragged around by the moot demons


----------



## misterjinglejay (25 September 2012)

Planning on doing S Robinson's (29/30 Dec) one as well.

This is our first season racing, so we're tagging along to the rallies our 'mentors' are doing.

I think you can get a verification or something that means you can run your dogs at SHCGB - a friend has rescue sibes and he's just gone through the paperwork allowing him to run.


----------



## blackcob (25 September 2012)

I can get R accredited as he is a SHWA dog but not D.  Can get both assessed and registered with ABSA, SDAS and Wyedean however.


----------



## milo'n'molly (26 September 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			The people who have Saffi have one of these.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doggyhut-Large-Dog-Bicycle-Trailer/dp/B006L75XZS

  She is 14 and her legs aren't very good and they go on long cycle rides at weekends so rather than leave her at home she has her own chariot.

Click to expand...

I got my dog one for really long bike rides, tried it and he went bonkers and screamed and tried to claw his way out. Not used since


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 September 2012)

Well in fairness, you don't just plonk the dog in it and off you go! A bit like the bike, you have to get them used to it gradually.


----------



## Fii (26 September 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Well in fairness, you don't just plonk the dog in it and off you go! A bit like the bike, you have to get them used to it gradually.
		
Click to expand...

Ah! sooooo, plonking very small dog in a door hanging feed bucket on front of bike, and expecting slightly bigger dog to learn that running into front tyre of bike hurts and not to do it....isnt the way to go.....?


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 September 2012)

The second bit, is definitely the way to go


----------



## piebaldsparkle (26 September 2012)

Fii said:



			Ah! sooooo, plonking very small dog in a door hanging feed bucket on front of bike, and expecting slightly bigger dog to learn that running into front tyre of bike hurts and not to do it....isnt the way to go.....?  

Click to expand...

LMAO  *someone report her for cruelty!*


----------

